# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa myanmar giá rẻ trên toàn quốc

## thuyvannt90

Dịch vụ làm *visa đi myanmar* :
Đối với người Việt Nam :

Hộ chiếu còn hạn hơn 200 ngày 
02 ảnh 4*6 nền phông trắngGiá 35 USD – làm trong 5 ngày.
Khẩn 03 ngày + 25 USD.
Đối với người nước ngoài: 

Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày02 ảnh 4*6 nền phông trắng.Xác nhận làm việc tại VN (nếu không có thì bổ sung chương trình tour bên Myanmar)Thẻ tạm trú (nếu không có thì cần có visa VN còn hạn, nếu không có cả hai + 15 USD)Giá : USD 45/ khách  -  Khẩn 3 ngày + 30 USD.
Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
 Địa chỉ: Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
 Tel: 04 3724 5291 - *04 3724 5292*
 Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
 Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn

----------


## thuthuynt90

Dịch vụ làm visa đi myanmar giá rẻ tại hà nội:
Hồ sơ chỉ cần : hộ chiếu còn hạn + 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng.
Thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn uy tín . Liên hệ 0904 386229 Để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.
Mr Quyết Hoặc Ms Tâm : 01266 200333

----------

